# some advice needed



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys havent been on here for a while as ive been busy with work. So thing is how can i get the carbon marks off the tip of my stainless steel exhaust i've tried the usual i've even tried brasso but it just wont shift its quiet thick don't think its ever been cleaned  so whats the best product too use and how do you go about getting this stuff of :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

have you tried some wet and dry or even better some micromesh, with the micromesh i know you can polish it to a mirror finish aswell


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like you need some wire wool on there. As with polishing paint, step down in agressiveness to refine the finish. Good luck.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, as matt says.. try wire wool, with metal polish on it, then a cloth with metal polish to get the scratches out.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

cheers guys will have a go tomorrow. just normal metal polish will do the trick?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Autosol.for heavier fouling.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

HI guys tried all your tips with only a little improvment i even tried mr muscle oven cleaner with no effect im gutted


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Put some elbow grease into it!!!

Next step up is using a dremel machine. I think mine cost about £50.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Probably worth looking for a small mop kit.

http://imops.co.uk/epages/imops2.sf

Available on e-bay as well... you get different grade mops and compounds, just make sure you ask for a stainless steel kit as they come for different metals.


----------

